# Finally Hooked Up Sump



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

So its about time i actually got off my lazy but and connected my sump. I picked up the sump about 2 weeks ago so i figured its about time . As of now there isnt much, but soon ill be getting some aragamax and ill be setting up a DSB and ill add some chaeto, and since i already have a pod population in my DT ill let them find their way down to the fuge. Here are some pics of it right now. 

(Btw if this is in the wrong section, i apologize, feel free to move, cut, paste, fold into oragami etc. or do whatever you see fit to this thread )

Just an aerial shot the sump intake and skimmer.









This is it from the side, underneath my tank.


















A picture of the return pump (mag 3)









I have a SCWD attatched to the return. Im probably going to be modding it later on. Heres a pic.









A picture of the SCWD attatched to the return pump









A picture of my overflow









and one final pic of the whole sump area.










Any suggestions and comments welcome. I hope you enjoyed the grand tour of the backside of my tank  (no innuendos intended )


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

looks good! good job w/ the external pump


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh boy, I am sooo confused with how it's hooked up and all. Why is the SWD hooked up if you have powerheads ? Can you enlighten me on why you did it with a SWD set-up and what is the benefit to it ? Curious and learning.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

ScWD make the water flow go different directions. In alot of tanks it will eliminate the need for powerheads.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Bear. Only ptoblem is that it has a slight drip from where i connected the sump to the pump intake. Im going to pass by the hardware store today to pick up something thatll tighten the tubing that connects them.

The SCWD also mimics water movement by switching current to each side of it around once every 5 seconds. I had a pair of maxi jet-400's which didnt provide that much flow, so i decided to get the SCWD.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

looks good but i would put some hose clamps on those connections if you dont want a big supprise one day


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

i actually did that last night. unfortunately there is still a little leak, but i dont know where its comming from. I think the mag pump isnt fully water tight since its a submersible.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I would've just plugged the bulkhead off and placed the Mag-Drive in the sump. To me those are the weak spots for leaks since there aren't any hose clamps. Spend a few bucks getting hose clamps (since there is pressure behind them). Did you use any "Teflon Tape" on the threads? (also another potential leaky spot).


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I used vynil tape (sp?), but the leak seems to be comming from the bottom of the pump. I clamped the hose connecting the bulkhead and the pump with 2 clamps, i know its not leaking from the pump output. I am probably going to just get something to cover the bulkhead and put it in the sump. I was also thinking, maybe i could get some sort of container that the pump could go in, and lead airline tubing from that container to the main sump that would siphon the water from the pump box to the sump, kind of like a DIY top off system


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Vynil tape like the black electrician tape in the threads won't do you need the white teflon TPH (or was it THP?). The leak from the bottom could be the leak traveling down (that silly thing we call gravity). Or you might have a bad "O" ring on the Mag-Drive. 

Oh, did you slap an "O" ring on the bulkhead?

You want a box for the sump pump to sit in? I suppose a "Tupper Wear" should be a quick fix. I really don't know what the boxed water pump is going to do for you other than having to keep an eye out so it doesn't rey out more often.


----------

